# SOLO VIOLIN (J Bell solo violin)



## Gerald (Sep 8, 2019)

A short track with solo violin...
Joshua Bell solo violin
Css for strings
Thanks for listening and feedback
Gérald


Another one piu "presto"


----------



## Gerald (Sep 8, 2019)

ka00 said:


> Sounds really nice. Is the solo violin Samplemodeling?


It's the the Joshua Bell solo violin, Thanks for listening


----------



## Kony (Sep 8, 2019)

Gerald said:


> A short track with solo violin...
> Joshua Bell solo violin
> Css for strings
> Thanks for listening and feedback
> Gérald



Exactly what I needed to hear to convince me to buy JB


----------



## muk (Sep 9, 2019)

Love it. The solo violin sounds very good, which is near impossible to achieve with sample libraries. Amazing job.


----------



## Gerald (Sep 9, 2019)

Kony said:


> Exactly what I needed to hear to convince me to buy JB
> [/QUO


Haha! Thank you for me and Embertone!


----------



## Rob (Sep 9, 2019)

Très nice!


----------



## Gerald (Sep 9, 2019)

Rob said:


> Très nice!


Merci a lot Rob!...


----------



## MOMA (Sep 10, 2019)

A great demo of a top notch sample lib. I do try to make is work, but still struggling. Any tips and tricks to recommend regarding dynamics and playing?

Great work
MOMA


----------



## Gerald (Sep 10, 2019)

MOMA said:


> A great demo of a top notch sample lib. I do try to make is work, but still struggling. Any tips and tricks to recommend regarding dynamics and playing?
> 
> Great work
> MOMA


Hi moma,
Thank you for your kind words, good new i'm not much of a technicien when it comes to libraries like this, and i dont use any particular playing tricks.
As you know the software automatically adapts to your playing. The important thing is to "think violin" and play phrases à violonist could play. We can't play any thing on these libraries and make it sound like real strings, but we slowly reach real strings technics.


----------



## MOMA (Sep 11, 2019)

Gerald said:


> Hi moma,
> Thank you for your kind words, good new i'm not much of a technicien when it comes to libraries like this, and i dont use any particular playing tricks.
> As you know the software automatically adapts to your playing. The important thing is to "think violin" and play phrases à violonist could play. We can't play any thing on these libraries and make it sound like real strings, but we slowly reach real strings technics.



Yes, thats the way to go I guess, still its a tough challenge to handle the dynamics in JB. There is a new update out now that Im about to get, see what that can bring

Best to you
MOMA


----------



## mediumaevum (Sep 12, 2019)

Sounds almost like a real violin, but such realistic samples makes the listener demand even more realistic sound.

What I miss is some soft-medium vibrato on the legato (long notes). If you can handle that, I think it would sound really nice.


----------



## Aphanasis (Sep 13, 2019)

Speaking as someone who's been struggling to get to grips with the Spitfire Solo Strings "Total Performance" patch all week, this is incredible.


----------



## Gerald (Sep 14, 2019)

Thank you guys for listening. I have a lot of fun with this violin, a new short track "Presto" below


----------



## Ben E (Sep 15, 2019)

When I use this library it never sounds this good. Man, I gotta give it another try. Thank you for this!


----------



## Robo Rivard (Sep 15, 2019)

C'est vraiment excellent Gérald!

Un gros câlin du Québec.


----------



## erikradbo (Sep 16, 2019)

@Gerald this is really nice, beautiful harmonies, a very french feeling.

On production, a favorite topic: how to cram the most out of CSS. I've used it a lot, and am intrigued regarding what processing and reverb - if any - you've used here.


----------



## SGordB (Sep 16, 2019)

Even Joshua Bell would be impressed! A joy to listen to! I love the expressiveness and clarity I can get from my VSL solo violin, but next time this one is on sale, my fingers will be all the more itchy. Keep doing what you're doing!


----------

